# Windows cannot find MSIEXEC.exe



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Lolwut?

Trying to install certain programs gives me this error (see attachment).
Anyone got a solution?


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like the windows installer is fucked up... do those programs you want to install have the .msi file extension?
which OS are you using?

edit: judging by the box id say its vista or windows 7^^
here, try this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=5a58b56f-60b6-4412-95b9-54d056d6f9f4


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Vista. Installed that update, didn't work.
Upon digging through system32, MSIEXEC DEFINITELY exists, and is definitely in the correct location.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

Since the error message says it doesn't exist it's probably unlikely but....

Type services.msc in the run box and see if Windows Installer is disabled. If it is set it to manual.

EDIT: oh, and I sometimes get messages like that if my firewall blocks a program from starting up. Got anything that could be doing that?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2009)

It was set to Manual but not started. Tried it both stopped and started.

If it's significant, the path to exec is
C:\Windows\system32\msiexec /V

What's with the V?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> What's with the V?



That must be the problem, it's in :V mode.

You try to install something, windows says



> :V
> *:V*
> *:V*
> *:V*
> ...



I don't really know then. It depends on the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service, but I'm pretty sure it's impossible to not have that running.

Sorry.

The only other thing I can think of is check for viruses and stuff.

Enjoy your vista :V


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Does this happen with every MSI-driven installer, or only a few? It could be a case of UAC or even your antivirus taking a dump.


----------



## Koda (Nov 22, 2009)

Try downloading and installing this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/942288

And then restart and see if you're still having issues.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 22, 2009)

Runefox: I use Avira, but the problems were around before I started using it. And yes, it seems to.

I can run .msi installers though, IIRC. Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 22, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Runefox: I use Avira, but the problems were around before I started using it. And yes, it seems to.
> 
> I can run .msi installers though, IIRC. Not sure if that means anything.



Give me some specs, what programs, what OS, and what version (x86 or x64?)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anything else unusual been happening recently? Have you tried giving your computer a scan with both Avira and MalwareBytes' Anti-Malware? How long has it been happening?

Anyway, you might want to try this:

->Reboot your computer into Safe Mode (Hold F8 before the Windows 7 logo appears and choose it in the menu).

->Hold the Windows key, then press R. The Run Command dialogue box opens. Release the Windows key.

->Type the following and press enter: *msiexec /regserver*

->Reboot back into normal mode and try again.

If *that* doesn't work, you can try your luck with this Microsoft Knowledge Base article - The Run command isn't available by default in Vista, but you can substitute it for holding the Windows key and pressing R, as above.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 23, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> It was set to Manual but not started. Tried it both stopped and started.
> 
> If it's significant, the path to exec is
> C:\Windows\system32\msiexec /V
> ...



*V*erbose...interact with the the user, the other option is (from memory) /S for silent....install without prompting active user.

Did Rune's sugguestion to re-register it fix the problem?


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Verbose...*nods*


----------

